# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  10 بدائل طبيعية لمحاربة العقم عند الرجال

## بنت مثقفة

أظهرت الأبحاث أن 90% من مشاكل العقم عند الرجال ترجع إلى عدم إنتاج عدد كاف من الحيوانات المنوية. ولحسن الحظ يمكن للعديد من الرجال حل هذه المشكلة، وفق إختصاصية التغذية ميرنا الفتى، من خلال إستبدال النظام الغذائي بآخر يحفّز على إنتاج الحيوانات المنوية طبيعياً. فإليكم قائمة أفضل الأطعمة:

التمر: يعتبر التمر من الثمار الهامّة التي تساعد على تكوين السائل المنوي. وهو مغذٍ للأعصاب والخلايا الجنسية عند كل من المرأة والرجل.

الأفوكادو: تتألف الافوكادو من نسبة مرتفعة من حمض الفوليك وتعمل على جعل الحيوانات المنوية اكثر حركة، كما تزودها بالقوة والقدرة على إختراق البويضة.

الموز: يعمل على تنظيم الهورمونات الجنسية، وله دور في زيادة نسبة الحيوانات المنوية الذكرية.

الجنسنغ: يعتبر مفيد جداً في زيادة القدرة على الإنتصاب عند الرجال والأداء الجنسي. كما يساهم في إيصال الدم الى الخصيتين.

المحار: يعتبر واحد من أفضل المنشطات الجنسية، ويعمل على زيادة كمية الحيوانات المنوية، نظرا الى أنه يحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من عنصر الزنك المفيد ايضاً في إصلاح الحيوان المنوي التالف وتنشيطه.

الجوز: يحتوي على حمض الأرجنين الذي يساهم في زيادة عدد الحيوانات المنوية. ويحتوي أيضاً على نسبة عالية من أحماض الاوميغا 3 التي تحسّن من تدفق الدم الى العضو الذكري.

السلمون: يحتوي على أحماض الأوميغا 3 التي تساعد على إنتاج الهرمونات، وتدخل في تركيب الحيوانات المنوية بشكل كبير، كما وتعمل على بناء الجهاز العصبي للجنين.

الفلفل الحار: تعمل الأطعمة التي تحتوي على الفلفل الأحمر على زيادة تدفق الدم في الجسم لضمان إمداد الجهاز التناسلي بكمية كافية من الغذاء. ويعمل الفلفل الحار على تحفيز إنتاج مادة الأندورفين التي تساعد على التخلص من الضغوط النفسية وتبعث على الشعور بالراحة كما تزيد من فرص حدوث الحمل.

بذور اليقطين: تحتوي بذور اليقطين على مركّبات واقية تسمى فيتوسترولس، تساعد في تقليص تضخم البروستات و تحسّن من إنتاج هرمون التستوستيرون. فهذه البذور الصغيرة مليئة بأحماض الأوميغا 3 الدهنية التي تساعد على تحسين تدفق الدم.

التوت: يحتوي على مضادات الأكسدة التي تحسّن من تدفق الدم وتحافظ على مستويات ثابتة لحرارة الأعضاء التناسلية عند الذكور.

الزنجبيل: منشط ممتاز للأعضاء الجنسية والجسم بصفة عامة. ويمكن تناوله كشاي دافئ لتنشيط الدورة الدموية وتحسين الرغبة الجنسية. مع ضرورة عدم غليّه على النار، بل وضعه في ماء يغلي فقط للحفاظ على الزيوت الطيارة الموجودة في داخله. شامل, أدبيات, فن الكتابة, إسلاميات, أدعية, الأفضل, تغذية, فوائد, حكم وأقوال, حكم عن الحب, حواء, العناية بالجسم, صور, طبخ, أطباق رئيسية, كيف, منوعات.

الحلبة: تحتوي بذور الحلبة على مادة السابونين التي تلعب دوراً هاماً فى زيادة إنتاج هرمون التستوستيرون الذكوري والذي بدوره يعمل على زيادة الرغبة الجنسية لدى الرجال.

السمسم: المواظبة على تناول السمسم المقشور مفيد جداً في حالات الضعف الجنسي.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

